# Storage of pollen



## Gcroz (May 4, 2012)

I did a search on this and I wanted to see if my idea for storage sounded workable. This will mainly be for Cattleya hybridization:

1. Take the pollen and store it in an unused pill bottle, or some other suitable airtight container. Should I remove the pollen for the anther cap?

2. Place a desiccant in the bottle with the pollen to keep it dry.

3. Place in the fridge. I've heard that the vegetable drawer is the best location, is this true?

4. Use when needed within one year.

Now, not to bring up an unpleasant name, but it seems a Mr. Patrick Mahonmad has commented on this process, and I don't believe what he says, hence why I'm asking.

If you can think of anything I may have missed or if I'm being too vague, please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Candace (May 4, 2012)

I just store mine in stapled coffee filters inside the butter area in the fridge:> No special handling etc. I've used it well past a year too.


----------



## maitaman (May 5, 2012)

You can make a dessicator very easily. There is a set of pictures at http://Community.webshots.com/user/maitaman The CaCl is Damp-Rid, a common closet dehumidifier found in most food markets.
You can use if for pollen and seed. I always put the sealed dessicated material in the refrigerator. I have used pollen more than 19 months after storing and germinated seed stored for two years.


----------



## orcoholic (May 5, 2012)

You should take off the anther cap because it can get fungus problems.

I store the pollen in gelatin capsules. They are cheap and readily available on the internet. You need to get the large ones so you can label them. Use a very fine point permanent marker and make a list.

Then I put the capsules in a jar and store it in the fridge.


----------



## Roth (May 7, 2012)

orcoholic said:


> You should take off the anther cap because it can get fungus problems.
> 
> I store the pollen in gelatin capsules. They are cheap and readily available on the internet. You need to get the large ones so you can label them. Use a very fine point permanent marker and make a list.
> 
> Then I put the capsules in a jar and store it in the fridge.



I did and do the same for years. Remove the anther cap, remove the white parts on the paphs pollen, just store pure pollen in the gelatin capsule. It works to make seeds, now to be really honest and frank, I have done several times cross with fresh and stored pollen from the same pollen parent at the same time, by lack of fresh pollen, and I always found out the ones done with fresh pollen to produce healthier seedlings, and way higher germination rate. 

Vacherot and Lecoufle used to store their pollen in gelatin caps with a dessicant, and -70 degrees celsius. They did store indeed phalaenopsis seeds dry for years in the very same condition, and it did work...


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

This is how I store the pollen. 

At best it showed to be this small container of labratory use.




Then I use this drying agent in the storage to keep it dry and protec from fungus growth





So it looks finisehd 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marc (Jun 2, 2012)

Eppendorfers with silicagel. Great idea!


----------



## Dido (Jun 2, 2012)

I get told this years ago from a friend and it wrked great for us to exchange pollen, 
After a day in this tubes I frost them. To store it. 

Just used pollen of a stored one one a Cyp we will see.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is what this idea looks like, on a professional level. 
Eppendorf Caps are fine, for a few months. For long-term storage it’s crucial to work with air-tight vessels, by means of having a seal in the lid which ultimately serves to keep out any moisture. You have to remember that in any fridge you’ll always encounter rather high humidity by the very nature of the concept of a refrigerator, and hence you have to have a way, to keep that same humidity away from you pollen by whatever means you can find. The moisture part is the only critical issue that will shorten the pollens’ live expectancy dramatically in a fridge. If you’re storing more than 3 or 10 different pollen at any given time, it’s worth considering a little container that will keep your collection neat and organised as well.

Sort of like this:


----------



## Dido (Jun 3, 2012)

Thats looks even better 

Where does a hobbit get such things


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 3, 2012)

hey,
just look at german EBAY

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Reaktionsgef...703?pt=Labor_Zubehör&var=&hash=item5f77607d44

or this
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schraubrohrc...=Alternative_Medizin&var=&hash=item5f789a1ec1


----------



## Dido (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Dieter 
Did not know the name of this so I could not surch for it. 

I am only a developer and a sales person not a chemist......


----------



## John Boy (Jun 4, 2012)

I fiddled with storing pollen for years, and this, incl. the air-tight vessels kept in the fridge seems the easiest, best, and safest way to do it. A thing that was frustrating over the years are the failures. Finding out that any Cattleya species didn't keep over time, because of high humidity issues, really can ruin your week, if you're shoothing for rare hybrids, or even "more rare" species crosses...


----------

